# Golf mk6 tdi - EGR adaptation vcds



## thostby (Mar 24, 2015)

Hi,

I'm trying to figure out how to do a EGR adaptation with vcds. I don't understand the meaning in the ross-tech manual: http://wiki.ross-tech.com/wiki/index.php/Exhaust_Gas_Recirculation_(EGR)_Valve_Adaptation


I understand this:
[Select]
[01 - Engine]
[Meas. Blocks - 08]
Select Group 074.
[Go!]

But, what do I do from here, I don't understand what "MVB 074.1: min position in volts" means, also the latter "MVB's". Should I input something in 1, 2 and 3? Where is 4th input?
MVB 074.1: Min Position in Volts
MVB 074.2: Max Position in Volts
MVB 074.3: Potentiometer voltage
MVB 074.4: Adaption status: (Run/OK/etc) 


instructions from ross-tech site:

Prerequisites (General):
Ignition ON
Engine OFF
Battery voltage at least 11.5 V

[Select]
[01 - Engine]
[Meas. Blocks - 08]
Select Group 074.
[Go!]
MVB 074.1: Min Position in Volts
MVB 074.2: Max Position in Volts
MVB 074.3: Potentiometer voltage
MVB 074.4: Adaption status: (Run/OK/etc) 
[Switch to Basic Settings]
MVB 074.4: Adaption status: (Run) then it should change to (ADP OK)
[Switch to Measuring Blocks]
[Close Controller, Go Back - 06]


----------



## thostby (Mar 24, 2015)

Also, are there any ways to check the antishudder valve, I've been having engine shakes when shutting off the engine. Most likely is the shudder isn't clsoing when the engine is turned off?

Watch at the end, about 1 min out: https://vid.me/fcvl

I have removed and clean both egr and shudder, and the shudder is opening and closing fine manually.


The previouse fault codes were: P2111 and P0121.


After cleaning and assembling them back, I've had no faults. Have driven the car pretty hard and getting good revs, without any problems. The only problem I had was when I first started the engine after cleaning, it was running a little sluggish.

I turned it off, and waited a little while, then when I tried to start it back up, it wouldn't start. So I gave it a couple of go's and it wouldn't start.

I've read somewhere that I shouldn't try too many times if it doesn't start up. So I was afraid something would happen. I then read somewhere that if I removed the battery again for 30 mins and tried to start up again, it could work. So I did, while giving a little gas at the same time, and it started back up.

So far it has gone well, and the car seems to be running ok, only thing is that it's giving a slightly tapping/clapping sound, but I'm not sure if it really isn't suppose to do this or not.

Here is a vid I took with my iphone: https://vid.me/FgAH

EDIT: posted wrong video.. This is the right one, pay attention to the area around the airintake-hose https://vid.me/Vitz


----------



## thostby (Mar 24, 2015)

Here is the vcds scan that I had before cleaning. I had a new scan now after cleaning the egr, but I haven't recieved the scanlog, but it has no faults at this time.

VCDS Version: Release 14.10.1
Data version: 20150130

Tuesday,24,March,2015,18:08:17:41059

Chassis Type: 1K (1K0)
Scan: 01 03 08 09 10 15 16 17 19 25 42 44 46 52 56 62 72

VIN: WVWZZZ1KZ9-0 Mileage: 73790km-45850miles

01-Engine -- Status: Malfunction 0010
03-ABS Brakes -- Status: OK 0000
04-Steering Angle -- Status: OK 0000
08-Auto HVAC -- Status: Malfunction 0010
09-Cent. Elect. -- Status: Malfunction 0010
10-Park/Steer Assist -- Status: OK 0000
15-Airbags -- Status: OK 0000
16-Steering wheel -- Status: OK 0000
17-Instruments -- Status: OK 0000
19-CAN Gateway -- Status: OK 0000
25-Immobilizer -- Status: OK 0000
42-Door Elect, Driver -- Status: OK 0000
44-Steering Assist -- Status: OK 0000
46-Central Conv. -- Status: OK 0000
52-Door Elect, Pass. -- Status: OK 0000
56-Radio -- Status: OK 0000
62-Door, Rear Left -- Status: OK 0000
72-Door, Rear Right -- Status: OK 0000


Address 01: Engine (CBA) Labels: 03L-906-022-CBA.clb
Part No SW: 03L 906 022 AG HW: 03L 906 022 G
Component: R4 2,0L EDC G000SG 6169 
Revision: 13H01--- Serial number: 
Coding: 0000072
Shop #: WSC 21458 000 1048576
VCID: 6AD1EE8645DF8A71D04-803F

2 Faults Found:
000289 - Throttle Position Sensor (G69)
P0121 - 000 - Implausible Signal - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100000
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 4
Reset counter: 255
Mileage: 73323 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2009.07.30
Time: 16:48:19

Freeze Frame:
RPM: 92 /min
Speed: 0.0 km/h
Voltage: 12.92 V
Lambda: 97.1 %
Lambda: -0.8 %
Bin. Bits: 00001110
Voltage: 4.104 V

008465 - Throttle Actuator Control System
P2111 - 000 - Stuck Open - Intermittent - MIL ON
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 10100000
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 8
Reset counter: 255
Mileage: 73738 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2009.08.12
Time: 15:18:42

Freeze Frame:
RPM: 0 /min
Speed: 0.0 km/h
Load: 0.0 %
Load: 0.0 %
Lambda: 100.2 %
Mass Air / Rev.: 0.0 mg/str
Temperature: 88.2*C

Readiness: 1 1 0 0 0
Address 03: ABS Brakes (-----) Labels: 1K0-907-379-60EC1F.clb
Part No SW: 1K0 907 379 AD HW: 1K0 907 379 AD
Component: ESP MK60EC1 H35 0106 
Revision: 00H35001 
Coding: 143B400D092200FD281202E7901900423400
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 74EDF0FED71B4C817A8-8021

No fault code found.
Address 08: Auto HVAC (J255) Labels: 5K0-907-044.clb
Part No SW: 5K0 907 044 AK HW: 5K0 907 044 AK
Component: Climatronic 130 0303 
Revision: 00002001 
Coding: 0000000000
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
ASAM Dataset: EV_Climatronic A01001
ROD: EV_ClimaAutoBasis_VW36.rod
VCID: 74EDF0FEDF1B4C817A8-8021

2 Faults Found:
9479443 - Control Circuit for Front Right Seat Heater
B10A5 13 [008] - Open Circuit
Intermittent - Confirmed - Tested Since Memory Clear
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00000001
Fault Priority: 3
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 80
Mileage: 73136 km
Date: 2015.03.04
Time: 08:11:49

9479699 - Control Circuit for Front Left Seat Heater
B10A6 13 [008] - Open Circuit
Intermittent - Confirmed - Tested Since Memory Clear
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00000001
Fault Priority: 3
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 80
Mileage: 73136 km
Date: 2015.03.04
Time: 08:11:51

Address 09: Cent. Elect. (J519) Labels: 1K0-937-08x-09.clb
Part No SW: 1K0 937 086 HW: 1K0 937 086
Component: BCM PQ35 M 020 0358 
Revision: 00020000 
Coding: 40180A3A98251AC040080080540081E445510088736D8D60648000000000
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 6DDBE59AB4319D49B56-8038

Subsystem 1 - Part No: 1K1 955 119 E Labels: 1KX-955-119.CLB
Component: Wischer 17090 21 0501
Coding: 009795

Subsystem 2 - Part No: 1K0 955 559 AH Labels: 1K0-955-559-AG.CLB
Component: RLS 300908 05 54 0402
Coding: 0330AD

23 Faults Found:
02395 - Parking Light Front Right (M3)
010 - Open or Short to Plus - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00101010
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 28
Reset counter: 95
Mileage: 69397 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2014.10.09
Time: 08:03:35

Freeze Frame:
Term 15 On
Voltage: 13.90 V
ON
ON
Term 50 Off
OFF
OFF

00978 - Lamp for Low Beam; Left (M29)
010 - Open or Short to Plus - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00101010
Fault Priority: 1
Fault Frequency: 2
Reset counter: 86
Mileage: 73229 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2009.07.27
Time: 19:19:17

Freeze Frame:
Term 15 Off
Voltage: 12.15 V
OFF
ON
Term 50 Off
OFF
OFF

00979 - Lamp for Low Beam; Right (M31)
010 - Open or Short to Plus - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00101010
Fault Priority: 1
Fault Frequency: 2
Reset counter: 86
Mileage: 73229 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2009.07.27
Time: 19:19:17

Freeze Frame:
Term 15 Off
Voltage: 12.15 V
OFF
ON
Term 50 Off
OFF
OFF

00984 - Left Tail Light (M4)
010 - Open or Short to Plus - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00101010
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 2
Reset counter: 86
Mileage: 73229 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2009.07.27
Time: 19:19:17

Freeze Frame:
Term 15 Off
Voltage: 12.15 V
OFF
ON
Term 50 Off
OFF
OFF

00985 - Right Tail Light (M2)
010 - Open or Short to Plus - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00101010
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 2
Reset counter: 86
Mileage: 73229 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2009.07.27
Time: 19:19:17

Freeze Frame:
Term 15 Off
Voltage: 12.15 V
OFF
ON
Term 50 Off
OFF
OFF

02394 - Parking Light Left Front (M1)
010 - Open or Short to Plus - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00101010
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 2
Reset counter: 86
Mileage: 73229 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2009.07.27
Time: 19:19:17

Freeze Frame:
Term 15 Off
Voltage: 12.15 V
OFF
ON
Term 50 Off
OFF
OFF

00061 - Footwell Lights
010 - Open or Short to Plus - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00101010
Fault Priority: 5
Fault Frequency: 2
Reset counter: 86
Mileage: 73229 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2009.07.27
Time: 19:19:17

Freeze Frame:
Term 15 Off
Voltage: 12.15 V
OFF
ON
Term 50 Off
OFF
OFF

00987 - Lamp for Brake Light; Left (M9)
010 - Open or Short to Plus - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00101010
Fault Priority: 1
Fault Frequency: 2
Reset counter: 86
Mileage: 73229 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2009.07.27
Time: 19:19:17

Freeze Frame:
Term 15 Off
Voltage: 12.15 V
OFF
ON
Term 50 Off
OFF
OFF

00988 - Lamp for Brake Light; Right (M10)
010 - Open or Short to Plus - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00101010
 Fault Priority: 1
Fault Frequency: 2
Reset counter: 86
Mileage: 73229 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2009.07.27
Time: 19:19:17

Freeze Frame:
Term 15 Off
Voltage: 12.15 V
OFF
ON
Term 50 Off
OFF
OFF

01504 - Bulb for License-Plate Light (X)
010 - Open or Short to Plus - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00101010
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 2
Reset counter: 86
Mileage: 73229 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2009.07.27
Time: 19:19:18

Freeze Frame:
Term 15 Off
Voltage: 12.15 V
OFF
ON
Term 50 Off
OFF
OFF

01701 - Dimmer for Interior Lighting
006 - Short to Plus - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100110
Fault Priority: 5
Fault Frequency: 2
Reset counter: 86
Mileage: 73229 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2009.07.27
Time: 19:19:18

Freeze Frame:
Term 15 Off
Voltage: 12.15 V
OFF
ON
Term 50 Off
OFF
OFF

01493 - Bulb for Blinkers; Front Left (M5)
010 - Open or Short to Plus - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00101010
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 86
Mileage: 73229 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2009.07.27
Time: 19:20:09

Freeze Frame:
Term 15 On
Voltage: 14.20 V
ON
ON
Term 50 Off
OFF
ON

01497 - Bulb for Blinkers; Front Right (M7)
010 - Open or Short to Plus - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00101010
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 86
Mileage: 73231 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2009.07.27
Time: 19:23:33

Freeze Frame:
Term 15 On
Voltage: 14.15 V
ON
ON
Term 50 Off
OFF
ON

01505 - Bulb for Blinkers; Rear Right (M8)
010 - Open or Short to Plus - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00101010
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 1
 Reset counter: 86
Mileage: 73231 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2009.07.27
Time: 19:23:33

Freeze Frame:
Term 15 On
Voltage: 14.15 V
ON
ON
Term 50 Off
OFF
ON

01501 - Bulb for Blinkers; Rear Left (M6)
010 - Open or Short to Plus - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00101010
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 86
Mileage: 73229 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2009.07.27
Time: 19:20:10

Freeze Frame:
Term 15 On
Voltage: 14.20 V
ON
ON
Term 50 Off
OFF
ON

01495 - Bulb for High-Beams; Left (M30)
010 - Open or Short to Plus - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00101010
Fault Priority: 3
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 86
Mileage: 73229 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2009.07.27
Time: 19:19:41

Freeze Frame:
Term 15 On
Voltage: 14.10 V
ON
ON
Term 50 Off
OFF
ON

01499 - Bulb for High-Beams; Right (M32)
010 - Open or Short to Plus - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00101010
Fault Priority: 3
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 86
Mileage: 73229 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2009.07.27
Time: 19:19:43

Freeze Frame:
Term 15 On
Voltage: 14.15 V
ON
ON
Term 50 Off
OFF
ON

02746 - Bulb for Daytime Running Light; Right
010 - Open or Short to Plus - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00101010
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 86
Mileage: 73229 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2009.07.27
Time: 19:19:43

Freeze Frame:
Term 15 On
Voltage: 14.15 V
ON
ON
Term 50 Off
OFF
ON

01496 - Bulb for Fog-Lamps; Left (L22)
010 - Open or Short to Plus - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00101010
Fault Priority: 4
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 86
Mileage: 73229 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2009.07.27
Time: 19:19:44

Freeze Frame:
Term 15 On
Voltage: 14.00 V
ON
ON
Term 50 Off
OFF
ON

01500 - Bulb for Fog-Lamps; Right (L23)
010 - Open or Short to Plus - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00101010
Fault Priority: 4
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 86
Mileage: 73229 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2009.07.27
Time: 19:19:44

Freeze Frame:
Term 15 On
Voltage: 14.00 V
ON
ON
Term 50 Off
OFF
ON

01503 - Bulb for 3rd Brake Light (M25)
010 - Open or Short to Plus - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00101010
Fault Priority: 1
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 86
Mileage: 73229 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2009.07.27
Time: 19:19:47

Freeze Frame:
Term 15 On
Voltage: 13.95 V
ON
ON
Term 50 Off
OFF
ON

03384 - Windshield Washer Jet Heating
010 - Open or Short to Plus - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00101010
Fault Priority: 4
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 86
Mileage: 73229 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2009.07.27
Time: 19:19:56

Freeze Frame:
Term 15 On
Voltage: 14.20 V
ON
ON
Term 50 Off
OFF
OFF

01519 - Bulb for Back-Up Lights; Right (M17)
010 - Open or Short to Plus - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00101010
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 86
Mileage: 73258 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2009.07.27
Time: 19:57:02

Freeze Frame:
Term 15 On
Voltage: 14.20 V
ON
ON
Term 50 Off
OFF
ON

Address 10: Park/Steer Assist (J446) Labels: 3C8-919-475.clb
Part No SW: 5K0 919 475 HW: 5K0 919 475
Component: PARKHILFE 8K H07 0002 
Revision: -------- Serial number: 60630821007341
Coding: 100001
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 73EFF3E2D2154BB9632-8026

No fault code found.
Address 15: Airbags (J234) Labels: 5K0-959-655.clb
Part No SW: 5K0 959 655 HW: 5K0 959 655
Component: AirbagVW10 020 0507 
Serial number: 003C2D03KD7U 
Coding: 00003135
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
ASAM Dataset: EV_AirbaVW10SMEVW360 A01003
ROD: EV_AirbaVW10SMEVW360_SK35.rod
VCID: 77F7C7F2CE6D27995FA-8022

Crash sensor for side airbag; driver side:
Subsystem 1 - Part No SW: 5K0 959 354 HW: 5K0 959 354
Component: S.Sens.Fahr.V U01 ----
Serial number: 50334142ZZZZZZZZZZZZ

Crash sensor for side airbag; front passenger side:
Subsystem 2 - Part No SW: 5K0 959 354 HW: 5K0 959 354
Component: S.Sens.Beif.V U01 ----
Serial number: 54711542ZZZZZZZZZZZZ

Crash sensor for side airbag; rear; driver side:
Component: S.Sens.Fahr.H --- ----
Serial number: 2C2C0D76ZZZZZZZZZZZZ

Crash sensor for side airbag; rear; passenger side:
Component: S.Sens.Beif.H --- ----
Serial number: 1A3E0C39ZZZZZZZZZZZZ

No fault code found.
Address 16: Steering wheel Labels: 1K0-953-549-MY9.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 953 549 CF HW: 1K0 953 549 CF
Component: J0527 055 0111 
Coding: 0000532
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 78F5C4CE0B7328E1560-802D

Subsystem 1 - Part No: 3C8 959 537
Component: E221__MFL-TAP H2ÿ 0021 
Coding: 00000226
Shop #: WSC 00000 

No fault code found.
Address 17: Instruments (J285) Labels: 5K0-920-xxx-17.clb
Part No SW: 5K0 920 870 C HW: 5K0 920 870 C
Component: KOMBI H21 0028 
Serial number: 00000000000000
Coding: 170F00
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
ASAM Dataset: EV_Kombi_UDS_VDD_RM09 A04020
ROD: EV_Kombi_UDS_VDD_RM09_SK35.rod
VCID: 2D5B259A7CB15D49F56-8078

No fault code found.
Address 19: CAN Gateway Labels: 1K0-907-530-V3.clb
Part No SW: 1K0 907 530 Q HW: 1K0 907 951
Component: J533 Gateway H07 5063 
Revision: H07 01 Serial number: 180908F2002435
Coding: E9A07F060002020002
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 356B0DFA5CE115898D6-8060

No fault code found.
Address 25: Immobilizer (J334) Labels: 5K0-920-xxx-25.clb
Part No SW: 5K0 920 870 C HW: 5K0 920 870 C
Component: IMMO H21 0028 
Serial number: 
ASAM Dataset: EV_Immo_UDS_VDD_RM09 A03002
ROD: EV_Immo_UDS_VDD_RM09_SE25.rod
VCID: 2D5B259A7CB15D49F56-8078

No fault code found.
Address 42: Door Elect, Driver Labels: 1K0-959-701-MAX3.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 959 701 AN HW: 1K0 959 701 AN
Component: Tuer-SG 008 2015 
Coding: 0004278
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 7AF1DEC6357F3AF1204-802F

No fault code found.
Address 44: Steering Assist Labels: 1Kx-909-14x-44.clb
Part No: 1K0 909 144 C
Component: EPS_ZFLS Kl. 70 2301 
Revision: 00H15000 
Shop #: WSC 01324 785 00200
VCID: 2A512E86855F4A71104-807F

No fault code found.
Address 52: Door Elect, Pass. Labels: 1K0-959-702-MAX3.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 959 702 AG HW: 1K0 959 702 AG
Component: Tuer-SG 008 2033 
Coding: 0004534
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 74EDF0FE171B4C817A8-8021

No fault code found.
Address 56: Radio (J503) Labels: 5M0-035-1xx-56.clb
Part No SW: 1K0 035 186 AA HW: 1K0 035 186 AA
Component: Radio RCD310 012 0029 
Revision: 00000000 Serial number: VWZ1Z2H5787344
Coding: 0500040004
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 65CB9DBA6CC1A509FD6-8030

No fault code found.
Address 62: Door, Rear Left Labels: 1K0-959-703-GEN3.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 959 703 AL HW: 1K0 959 703 AL
Component: Tuer-SG 007 2009 
Coding: 0000144
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 1012552
VCID: 7AF1DEC6357F3AF1204-802F

No fault code found.
Address 72: Door, Rear Right Labels: 1K0-959-704-GEN3.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 959 704 AL HW: 1K0 959 704 AL
Component: Tuer-SG 007 2009 
Coding: 0000144
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 1012552
VCID: 7BFFDBC23A4503F93B2-802E

No fault code found.

End
(Elapsed Time: 02:52)


----------



## thostby (Mar 24, 2015)

Anyone?


----------



## RichardSEL (Apr 5, 2010)

thostby said:


> Anyone?


MVB 074.4: Adaption status: (Run) then it should change to (ADP OK)

Switch to Measured Value Block 74 then panel four. Press the Run button. After some time it should change to ADP OK
Not TDi here so can't check. But AFAIK VCDS's script should cycle the EGR, lose previous pre-determined settings and reset.


----------



## thostby (Mar 24, 2015)

RichardSEL said:


> MVB 074.4: Adaption status: (Run) then it should change to (ADP OK)
> 
> Switch to Measured Value Block 74 then panel four. Press the Run button. After some time it should change to ADP OK
> Not TDi here so can't check. But AFAIK VCDS's script should cycle the EGR, lose previous pre-determined settings and reset.


Thanks I'll give it a new go!


----------



## benjaminobscene (Aug 24, 2008)

subscribed


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

thostby said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm trying to figure out how to do a EGR adaptation with vcds. I don't understand the meaning in the ross-tech manual: http://wiki.ross-tech.com/wiki/index.php/Exhaust_Gas_Recirculation_(EGR)_Valve_Adaptation


The procedures for petrol engines that have an EGR.

On a TDI, the EGR adaptation was for ALH and 1Z motors to reduce the duty cycle of the EGR to the bare minimum without triggering a CEL, to reduce the mount of exhaust gas going back into the intake, thus reducing the EGR/intake valve buildup.


----------



## thostby (Mar 24, 2015)

BsickPassat said:


> The procedures for petrol engines that have an EGR.
> 
> On a TDI, the EGR adaptation was for ALH and 1Z motors to reduce the duty cycle of the EGR to the bare minimum without triggering a CEL, to reduce the mount of exhaust gas going back into the intake, thus reducing the EGR/intake valve buildup.




The option to adapt is not located as ross-tech directed.. It's somewhere else, I managed to find it and run it. It seemed to go ok. (some of the steps involved pressing firmly on brake and throttle pedal after start, when engine would rev up to about 1400rpm). 

I have an excel file from doing it (haven't received mail yet) I could post later.


I have not actually seen the word "gasoline" in the header before now when you mention it, when "browsing" over the steps


----------

